
Nvidia CEO Unveils Turing, Nvidia’s eighth-generation GPU architecture - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/08/13/jensen-huang-siggraph-turing-quadro-rtx/
======
merricksb
Active discussion already on front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17754445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17754445)

------
theunamedguy
A bit of a clickbait title, even though it's the original headline.

Maybe a mention of the realtime ray-tracing would make it better suited for
HN?

~~~
bmer
Wait a minute. For real?! Real-time ray-tracing? As in, ray-tracing that could
be used in a video game?!

~~~
fooker
Yes. Their current demos are of NPR, but it seems promising enough in general.

